# Daniel Fast January 2012!! Who's in with me??!!



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 4, 2011)

???????????? I would like to start on January 2 or so. Visit these past threads for additional information.
* 2011 21 Day Fast*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=511038&highlight=daniel+fast

* Another Daniel Fast Thread*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/chr...-franklin.html

* Additional Websites*
http://daniel-fast.com/
http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/fasting/


----------



## ONAMSHN (Dec 4, 2011)

**off to google the Daniel Fast**


----------



## Miss_Luna (Dec 4, 2011)

I wanna do this 

How long do you plan to fast? Ten days?


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I usually do 21 days. Some people do 10 days as well. I'm on day 8 as we speak....going for 21. After a brief rest, I will be restarting on January 2, 2012.


----------



## SmileyNY (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh geesh. This might be hard. I'll have to think about it. Anyway, for those who are curious, here's what I found in my quick research session... 



> The Daniel Fast is a 21-day fast based on the book of Daniel from the bible. Although you are on a fast for 21 days, there are foods that you eat and the book includes recipes for the three-week time frame.
> 
> The 21-day fast only allows fruits, vegetables and water. All fruits and vegetables are allowed as well as whole grains. Any meat products, dairy products, sweeteners, leavened bread, deep fried foods and solid fats are off limits. Label reading is the key to being successful during the 21-day Daniel Fast.
> 
> While on The Daniel Fast you are encouraged to embrace hunger pangs as they mean your body is using stored fat. Another important recommendation is to make sure you drink enough water. If you’re not drinking enough water your body could be storing it for future use which could result in excess weight.



http://www.dietsinreview.com/diets/the-daniel-fast/


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My main food right now is peanuts, vegetables, whole grain rice, oats, raisins and fruits. After doing this fast a couple times, I learned that there is sugar (high fructose, sucrose, etc) in almost everything.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Dec 5, 2011)

I will try for two weeks initially and see where I stand. 

What does your typical grocery list look like and how often do you have to go grocery shopping?

I'm not a fan of dried fruit so I will have to rely on something else. 

Can you eat pistachios and pumpkin seeds? 

I have to find some prayers to accompany the fast so I can stay focused.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Miss_Luna said:


> I will try for two weeks initially and see where I stand.
> 
> What does your typical grocery list look like and how often do you have to go grocery shopping?
> 
> ...



Yes, you can eat those.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I added additional information in the first post.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, I will def be in with you. I need to pick my start date. I think it'll be Jan. 2nd...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2011)

Miss_Luna said:


> I will try for two weeks initially and see where I stand.
> 
> What does your typical grocery list look like and how often do you have to go grocery shopping?
> 
> ...



Not if they give you 'pleasure'.    The purpose of any fast is 'denial' otherwise it's not a sacrifice.   With these, one has given up nothing that pleases the flesh.  

I know... I may have posted a 'spoiler', and I am so sorry, truly I am.  

However we cannot call it a 'Daniel's Fast' if it's not what or how Daniel truly fasted which were the pleasures of eating that which pleased his taste buds.   

Daniel chose to turn away from the King's feasts of delights as what he was truly doing was turning away from pleasing his flesh and submitting his 'Spirit' unto God.   

True Daniel fast, is eating the bare minimum and nothing which pleases the flesh or the taste buds at all.  

Sorry baby love, no pistaschios, they are treats and so are pumpkin seeds which are a snack.   This fast is not supposed to be 'fun',  not at all.  

_In those days I, Daniel, was mourning three full weeks.  I ate no pleasant food, no meat or wine came into my mouth, nor did I anoint myself at all, till three whole weeks were fulfilled.     Daniel 10_


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Not if they give you 'pleasure'.    The purpose of any fast is 'denial' otherwise it's not a sacrifice.   With these, one has given up nothing that pleases the flesh.
> 
> I know... I may have posted a 'spoiler', and I am so sorry, truly I am.
> 
> ...



I eat peanuts and raisins but those foods do not bring me pleasure please believe. I eat those because they are handy and help me throughout my day. As my pastor always say, we need to apply what Daniel did back then to the times we are currently living in. Some people like fruit so should we tell them not to do the Daniel fast because of that??! Sorry but I can't agree with that. For a person to merely attempt the Daniel Fast shows that he or she is willing to cleanse their soul, bring their troubles to the lord and worship him more. 

Some churches don't include whole grains, some do. Some just include fruits and vegetables. Some allow the elderly to include fish in their fast for health reasons. Its all subjective. What I do know is that day 2 or 3, I lose my desire for the food I so desperately craved. I become content with eating fruits, vegetables and nuts because its a habit to me. I can sit right next to someone eating McDonald and not flinch.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2011)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I eat peanuts and raisins but those foods do not bring me pleasure please believe. I eat those because they are handy and help me throughout my day. As my pastor always say, we need to apply what Daniel did back then to the times we are currently living in. Some people like fruit so should we tell them not to do the Daniel fast because of that??! Sorry but I can't agree with that. For a person to merely attempt the Daniel Fast shows that he or she is willing to cleanse their soul, bring their troubles to the lord and worship him more.
> 
> Some churches don't include whole grains, some do. Some just include fruits and vegetables. Some allow the elderly to include fish in their fast for health reasons. Its all subjective. What I do know is that day 2 or 3, I lose my desire for the food I so desperately craved. I become content with eating fruits, vegetables and nuts because its a habit to me. I can sit right next to someone eating McDonald and not flinch.



I believe you.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I believe you.



Well, let's do this then Shimmie!! lol


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 6, 2011)

WhipEffectz1, Shimmie, Miss Luna,
My mom gets immense pleasure from consuming nuts so when she is fasting she will often give them up during that time. I eat them for sustanance during a fast but go without my beloved potatoes for example during a true Daniel fast. Thanks to both of you for sharing your info. I know it has helped someone.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh yes I'm IN!  I did this a few years ago as a part of a church wide fast and it was AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 6, 2011)

may I ask what is the purpose of this fast, is it solely to loose weight or to get you closer to God, I ask because it's not specified in this thread and I am curious..


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 7, 2011)

I have always wanted to try this.  I will research more before I decide to commit.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> may I ask what is the purpose of this fast, is it solely to loose weight or to get you closer to God, I ask because it's not specified in this thread and I am curious..



I'm doing it for the latter.   God moved in me in a way that I have never experienced before, and my mom even stopped smoking after 40+ years during our last fast.  It was so powerful!!!!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 9, 2011)

WhipEffectz1, I'll be joining as well  starting December 31. Thanks so much for initiating this! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gn1g (Dec 9, 2011)

Received instructions from God on doing a specific fast for 12 months and it is truly going to take some will power.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a question about fasting in general.  I don't want to fast for the wrong reason ie because there's something I want God to do and fasting is an attempt to get Him to do it.  Then again, is that the reason for fasting?  I kind of want to do a detox anyway so this Daniel fast sounds pretty reasonable.  But I wanted to ask about the spiritual aspect. . .


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 18, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> WhipEffectz1, Shimmie, Miss Luna,
> My mom gets immense pleasure from consuming nuts so when she is fasting she will often give them up during that time. I eat them for sustanance during a fast but go without my beloved potatoes for example during a true Daniel fast. Thanks to both of you for sharing your info. I know it has helped someone.



I'm sorry for the confusion, it wasn't my intention:

When I read pistashchio nuts and pumpkin seeds with the  icon, this is what came to mind, the pleasure of these 'salted nuts':

















*The healthier ones are these:  *

Pistachios, Raw Unsalted:






Organic Raw Petitas (Pumpkin Seeds, Raw / Unsalted)


----------



## star (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey I did not see this thread when I post for Annual National 21 Day Fast we do every year but that thread below gives a guide for those who need direction. 

For those who want to *fast and pray throughout the year this * will  guide you.  Do a search on this topic fasting as title for many of us did this throughout the year in the past years(and still is doing it) until we decided to let others do it privately with intermitten group/corporate fasting and praying during the year. Be blessed and keep up the spiritual journey.

In the Sticky Area:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=76987


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 19, 2011)

Count me in. I don't know if I can go 21 days.  I will hold out as much as I possibly can. I cook at home so it'll be tough to smell food. But I feel like I need to do this to start off the new year. 

I am thinking of drinking green smoothies since we are allowed to eat vegetables and fruit on the Daniel fast.


----------



## life_is_great (Dec 22, 2011)

I am in.  Doing 21 days


----------



## lilanie (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay ~ I am in... 

so, no mangos for me, because I lurves em... so red apples = i despise.  Not trying to get OT, just throwing that out for clarification... Stuff I dont like, stuff that does not give me pleasure.  food for sustenance.

Thank you guys! I'm in! 21 days, please


----------



## dicapr (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in.  I've tried to think of every reason to modify, half do, and not do this but I feel I need to do it.  I am going to jump in with both feet.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm down!!


----------



## Sosa (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in! I think I will start the 2nd week of January and go for 21 days.

Sent from my DROID Pro using DROID Pro


----------



## Luiza (Dec 26, 2011)

me please Im in!


----------



## Luiza (Dec 26, 2011)

So if the foods bring please you have top cut them out? because I love raisins and I can eat water melons all day? so no raisins and water melons? but i hate apples lol


----------



## DreamLife (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in...I've been eyeing this thread for a while...I'm not sure whether I'll start on Jan 1 or 2 yet. Not sure how many days yet. This week I'm going to do some more reading up on the fast and grocery shopping so I can be prepared.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Shimmie for clarifying for me. I didn't think so, but I wanted to verify. 

I've only completed one fast before and I didn't eat anything that was pleasurable at all. It was rough, but I would like to try again. 

I will be starting on the 2nd of January.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 28, 2011)

Miss_Luna said:


> Thanks Shimmie for clarifying for me. I didn't think so, but I wanted to verify.
> 
> I've only completed one fast before and I didn't eat anything that was pleasurable at all. It was rough, but I would like to try again.
> 
> I will be starting on the 2nd of January.




Miss_Luna  

You'll be just fine.  You can and shall do all things through Christ who strengthens you.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't wait til Dec 31st midnight to start my fast, I am going to run into my masters arm.  I have to get out of this horrible habit,  my mind is made up and I will not turn back.  12 month fast for me.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a question about not eating for pleasure.  I like most fruits and most nuts.  If I cut those out I would be strickly on veggies for 21 days.  Is it ok if I just stay away from my favorite fruits and nuts?


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 31, 2011)

Bumping!!!


----------



## Keen (Dec 31, 2011)

Sign me up. I'm not sure I can go 21 days because of my working schedule but I'll have to see how that goes.


----------



## LongTimeComing (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I will do this. I need somethings to break in 2012, so it's time to dig deep.


----------



## Softerlove (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in, with a slight modification (I'm allergic to some foods) and have recruited 2 others to fast according to what their biggest vices are.  We are hopeing to get stronger spiritually/emotionally/physically.

GOD bless you!


From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## Keen (Jan 2, 2012)

I started today. Anyone else?


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep...I went grocery shopping last night and just started my fast today as well. Praying that this goes well!


----------



## dicapr (Jan 2, 2012)

I've already started also.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 2, 2012)

I started!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ladies, I started today. It was kinda hard but I forced myself to do it. Happy fasting.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 2, 2012)

I am fasting with my church for 10 days. The first 5 days are fruits and veggies ONLY, and the last 5 days is one meal per day.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to join in as well. I will start on January 6th following Susan Gregory's suggestion of fruits, veggies, water, tofu, etc...I hate even the thought of eating tofu but this is not meant to be pleasurable. 

Can anyone share their thoughts on using green smoothies at all for the fast? I know what I have to stay away from adding to it/using but would smoothies be a problem? Shimmie, what do you think hun?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2012)

I've decided to do the Daniel fast. My church is starting on Jan 9th so I will too. The only issue I have is that I'm traveling to DC for a conference and will be gone for 6 days. If anyone has any suggestions for me please let me know. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mzperkins (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in will be starting today Jan 3rd.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jan 3, 2012)

I started today. It was kind of rough for me. I'm used to eating sweets in some form daily, usually some kind of cereal. I prefer Special K, but either way I didn't eat anything like that. I've had a headache for the past hour but I'm going to bed soon and hopefully tomorrow will be better. 

I've also been praying throughout the day, and just trying to stay focused on why I'm fasting in the first place.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 3, 2012)

I've already had a temptation but I passed in flying colors.  I can't afford to indulge I am expecting great and mighty things from God.


----------



## Keen (Jan 3, 2012)

So no bread, no pasta?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am going to start January 9th with a 21 day Daniel Fast.  I just re-read last years thread and realized the same reasons I was going to use for not doing it last year were plaguing me this year  I will start with a 3 day total fast, then transition into the Daniel Fast  This thread last year was a life line for me and the fast was life changing! Label reading was a must and I didn't worry so much about which foods on the allowable list I was eating, bc the foods I crave most were ones I'd given up  Sugar, meat, and enriched flour products were so tough for me to give up and I believe God honored that sacrifice...I enjoy fruits and veggies and ate them, but if I gave up everything I enjoyed, I would only eat brown rice and be malnourished  I think God knows your heart and will put it on your spirit if there is something else you need to give up.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Also-I won't be eating cashews this time bc I gave them up earlier this year bc I binged on them, so eating them now would not be sacrificing, it would be adding something. I hope that helps clarify.  I think each time God moves me to give up more, so I just suggest folks get started from where they are.  Keen-No bread or pasta (although whole wheat pasta is ok with some people). Anyway- I'm so excited to join you ladies


----------



## mzperkins (Jan 4, 2012)

Yesterday was day 1 for me & I did good.  I must admit walking by the coffee station at work makes it hard not to grab a cup of java.  
Ladies have a wonderful & blessed day.


----------



## Keen (Jan 4, 2012)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Also-I won't be eating cashews this time bc I gave them up earlier this year bc I binged on them, so eating them now would not be sacrificing, it would be adding something. I hope that helps clarify.  I think each time God moves me to give up more, so I just suggest folks get started from where they are.  @Keen-No bread or pasta (although whole wheat pasta is ok with some people). Anyway- I'm so excited to join you ladies



I didn't eat any. I went out to eat. I had the chef made me some eggplant, mushrooms and tomatoes. It was so good I felt guilty. I didn't even consider the whole wheat pasta because I figure it has some process ingredient. Maybe I could have done organic whole wheat if there is such thing? Don't pasta have eggs? I didn't think we are allowed eggs.

ETA: @*LilMissSunshine5 I will be adding plain nuts to my fast. My sister warned me that the last time her and my Dad attempted something like this, both of their sugar level got really high because they were eating lots of fruits. I can see me eating lots more fruits than veggies out of convenience. So I will have to reduce my fruit intake by introducing nuts. 
*


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Keen- I agree with you about being cautious when eating out! I only eat things like whole wheat pasta when I can read the label to make sure sugar isn't added. It is crazy how they put sugar and high fructose corn syrup (HFCS) in EVERYTHING  I couldn't even eat whole wheat tortillas last year bc they had HFCS in every brand SMH I think plain nuts are fine...I ate so many cashews last year, but I am sticking to peanuts and almonds this year. So plain nuts it is  Thanks about the fruit advice...I ate a lot of fruit last year too (more than veggies) because it was already ready to eat, so I will be careful about that this time! I want to eat more veggies, but that also requires more planning


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 4, 2012)

Going on day three, thank God it hasn't been 2 bad.


----------



## dicapr (Jan 4, 2012)

As for pasta, the website says that couscous(sp?) is permitted.  I had some the other day with onions, peppers, and mushrooms.  It was pretty good-even though that is not the point of the fast.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll be starting January 11th.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jan 5, 2012)

I started today.  *sigh*   I'm sitting here eating some brown rice for lunch and I'm about to scream because it tastes awful.  


*sigh*


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 5, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I started today. *sigh* I'm sitting here eating some brown rice for lunch and I'm about to scream because it tastes awful.
> 
> 
> *sigh*


 nathansgirl1908,
_Gurl_, you go to hook it up. How did you prepare it? Seriously though, those first few days are a doozy. The natural living forum has some great recipes and last year Zeal started a thread on recipes she used during her fast. You might find some things you like there. Try a search using her name.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm at the end of Day 3. I went to Whole Foods today and picked up a few things. I tried seaweed salad again today.  I tried it in the past and it was fine, but my palate must have changed because I could barely stomach it today. 

I purchased apples, peppers, cucumbers all of which I am indifferent towards. They aren't a treat to me and I don't really care for them that much. 

After this I think I may try to limit the amount of sugar and meat I eat.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jan 6, 2012)

I started today, I want to fast 21 days in Jesus Mighty Name! Last time I made it only 9 days.


----------



## mzperkins (Jan 6, 2012)

today is day 4 for me and I'm still hanging in there.  I can now walk past the coffee station at work because I've replaced my morning cup of coffee for a cup of hot water and lemon slices.  Prayer does help a lot as my mind starts wondering off course I stop what I'm thinking about (bad habits, bad food, bad thoughts) and start praying.

Ladies have a blessed day and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Miss_Luna said:


> I'm at the end of Day 3. I went to Whole Foods today and picked up a few things.* I tried seaweed salad* again today.  I tried it in the past and it was fine, but my palate must have changed because I could barely stomach it today.
> 
> I purchased apples, peppers, cucumbers all of which I am indifferent towards. They aren't a treat to me and I don't really care for them that much.
> 
> After this I think I may try to limit the amount of sugar and meat I eat.


 Yum! I  <3 seaweed. Day 1 for me. About to log off now and spend some time in prayer. God is the greatest!


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jan 9, 2012)

End of Day 7 for me. I've been praying a lot, listening to the Bible online, and asking for guidance on a few things in my life. 

I'm only going to do 12 days this time. I have two family events next week where I have to eat, a lunch and a dinner. I could potentially continue the fast through these events, but I feel guilty when I have any kind of seasonings to make the food more appealing. 

I was not as adequately prepared for this fast as I thought I would be, either. I would like to do it again later on this year when I can properly plan and schedule my life events better.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 11, 2012)

The first couple days of fasting have gone relatively well, but I definitely feel like I need to spend more time in the Word everyday! I got pretty sick the day before I started and got very discouraged about doing it this year  I called my mom at 2:00am feeling so dizzy I couldn't even sit/stand up and she prayed with me...don't you know I felt better and better the more we praised God and prayed?! It just reinforced that this period of fasting NEEDS to happen that much more and the enemy wants to derail the breakthrough that is going to happen as a result of this fast.  So, I decided to forgo the planned total fasting for the first 3 days and do the Daniel Fast for the full 21 days...initially, I felt bad for not doing what I did last year, but God always sets me straight  I have felt such a praise in my spirit since Sunday evening, so I know He is in the midst! I really feel like I can't praise Him enough for who He is!  I pray all you ladies are doing well


----------



## mzperkins (Jan 12, 2012)

Today is my last day of my 10 day fast.   I will say it had been challenging but with prayer & my will to push through it made it possible.  
I will continue to stay in prayer & will be praying for you ladies.
Blessings to you y'all.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jan 12, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> @nathansgirl1908,
> _Gurl_, you go to hook it up. How did you prepare it? Seriously though, those first few days are a doozy. The natural living forum has some great recipes and last year Zeal started a thread on recipes she used during her fast. You might find some things you like there. Try a search using her name.


 
Prudent1
 The brown rice was just some Uncle Ben's I microwaved.  The package made it look so appealing.  Clearly I need to add some Ms. Dash.  Thanks for the tips on where to look 

It is getting much better though.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2012)

To the Ladies who are fasting:

Here's something you may enjoy and it's a healthy 'Daniel' treat. 

 Buy some fresh curly kale leaves.

Rinse them really good and then shake them and place on some paper towels to absorb the extra water.  

Cover a cookie sheet with foil and lightly spread some olive oil on it.

Preheat oven to 350

Place the curly kale onto the lightly oiled cookie sheet.

Sprinkle a little olive oil on the curly kale leaves.

Sprinkle with fresh seasonings of you choice (try to avoid salt).  

Place in oven for about 10 to 12 minutes (or until the leaves are crispy but not burnt).  

You have yummie healthy kale crispies.   

Enjoy!   

(_Note: You may want to keep an eye on the cooking time for all ovens vary; once you know your oven and how you like these, the next time you make these will be more predicatable for the oven time_).


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jan 13, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> @Prudent1
> The brown rice was just some Uncle Ben's I microwaved. The package made it look so appealing. Clearly I need to add some Ms. Dash. Thanks for the tips on where to look
> 
> It is getting much better though.


 

You should try the Uncle Ben's Ready Whole Grain Medley pouches.  I like the santa fe one.  It has black beans, corn and peppers mixed in it.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I don't post much but I just wanted to let you all know that I have been on the Daniel's fast since Jan 3. My church goes on three 21-day Daniel's fast throughout the year and a breakthrough ALWAYS happens. I cannot begin to tell you the amazing things that has happened in my life, not to mention how many addictions/toxic relationships have fallen off since I've been doing this with my church for almost three years.

This fast the breakthroughs that I am expecting are: 
1. A financial breakthrough. I am looking for a job that's commensurate with my experience. I'm tired of dumbing down... God wants me to do something greater.

2. Weight loss and overall care of my body- I really have been abusing my body with tons of toxins. I've been limiting it since becoming more aware of healthier eating habits.

3. Continue abstinence. I know he has someone out there for me if I just continue to be obedient and trust in God. 

Thanks!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been lurking in the thread but decided to come out of hiding.  I started the Daniel fast last Monday, the 9th. This is my 4th year doing the fast and it hasn't been to bad this year.  I really don't have any cravings, last year I missed coffee something awful. 

I pray that everyone is doing well and hearing from God. I am really enjoying my prayer time and I look forward to a year filled with His blessings.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 17, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> I have been lurking in the thread but decided to come out of hiding.  I started the Daniel fast last Monday, the 9th. This is my 4th year doing the fast and it hasn't been to bad this year.  I really don't have any cravings, last year I missed coffee something awful.
> 
> I pray that everyone is doing well and hearing from God. I am really enjoying my prayer time and I look forward to a year filled with His blessings.


I just wanted to say that you are so beautiful!  I love your hair and its nice to see you post in the CF!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just wanted to say that you are so beautiful!  I love your hair and its nice to see you post in the CF!



Nice & Wavy Thank you so much.


----------



## aribell (Jan 22, 2012)

*******************************


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm doing a 14-day Daniel fast with a friend of mine. Her church provided a list of things to pray for which majority of it align up with my goals. In addition, I'm praying for a financial breakthrough (job, clean credit report, more diligent in saving/spending), improve head to toe health (weight loss, hair, skin, removal of certain problems).

I'm pretty prepared for the Daniel's fast, because I've been drinking green smoothies for the last two weeks.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a week left in my 21 day fast...I have been struggling a bit.  I just don't feel like I have been spending enough time in prayer   I have been reading the Word and having great worship time with Him, but my prayer time has not been where it should be! I almost feel blocked in that area  It is a bit discouraging, but the fast isn't over yet, and I know I need to seek His face more and re-double my prayer efforts from here on out!  This fast is only the beginning of a year of spiritual transformation!  I keep getting caught up in what I haven't done right, instead of humbly asking God to help me do more of His will from now on...I know the enemy wants me to focus on where I come up short to distract me during this period.  But I don't have to help him get me further off track  

ETA: I just thought about it and realized that praise and adoration is a type of prayer, so maybe the type of prayer I have been doing this fasting period has just been different


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm gearing up for this and have a few questions:

-I know you're only supposed to drink water on the fast but can you use fruits/veggies to make juice in the juicer?
-What are you eating for breakfast?
-Anyone have any good recipes to share?


----------



## TraciChanel (Feb 2, 2012)

..................................................


----------

